# Deep Tracks - The Rolling Stones - "The Rolling Stones, Now!"



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

View attachment 107457


Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Rolling Stones - "The Rolling Stones, Now!"

"The Rolling Stones, Now!" is the third American studio album by the Rolling Stones, released in February 1965 by their initial American distributor, London Records. Although it contains two previously unissued tunes and an alternative version, the album mostly consists of songs released earlier in the United Kingdom, plus the group's recent single in the United States, "Heart of Stone" backed with "What a Shame". Mick Jagger and Keith Richards wrote four of the songs on the album (including the US single), with the balance composed by American rhythm and blues and rock and roll artists.

The album reached number four on the Billboard 200 album chart and was certified "gold" by the Recording Industry Association of America.

The liner notes on initial pressings contained producer Andrew Loog Oldham's advice to the record buying public, which was quickly temporarily removed from some subsequent pressings:

"_This is THE STONES new disc within. Cast deep in your pockets for the loot to buy this disc of groovies and fancy words. If you don't have the bread, see that blind man knock him on the head, steal his wallet and low [sic] and behold you have the loot, if you put in the boot, good, another one sold!_"

In a retrospective review, music critic Richie Unterberger gave the album AllMusic's highest rating (5 out of 5 stars). He commented "Now! is almost uniformly strong start-to-finish, the emphasis on some of their blackest material. The covers of "Down Home Girl," Bo Diddley's vibrating "Mona," Otis Redding's "Pain in My Heart," and Barbara Lynn's "Oh Baby" are all among the group's best R&B interpretations."

The Rolling Stone magazine album guide also gave the album 5 out of 5 stars, the highest rating for a pre-Aftermath album by the group. It noted "The Rolling Stones, Now! is their first consistently great LP, with the mean 'Heart of Stone,' the funky 'Off the Hook,' and the Leiber-Stoller oldie 'Down Home Girl'".

The magazine also ranked it at number 180 on the list of "500 Greatest Albums of All Time".

The songs were recorded between 10 June and 8 November 1964 at the Chess Records studio in Chicago, and RCA Records studio in Hollywood, California; except "Mona (I Need You Baby)", 3-4 January 1964, Regent Sound Studios, London.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rolling_Stones,_Now!

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

"*Everybody Needs Somebody To Love*" -






"*Down Home Girl*" -






"*You Can't Catch Me*" -






"*Heart of Stone*" -






"*What a Shame*" -






"*Mona (I Need You Baby)*" -






"*Down the Road Apiece*" -






"*Off the Hook*" -






"*Pain in My Heart*" -






"*Oh Baby (We Got a Good Thing Goin')*" -






"*Little Red Rooster*" -






"*Surprise, Surprise*" -


----------

